# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Kinh nghiệm ẩm thực Trung Quốc

## dulichnamninh

Trung Quốc có rất nhiều nơi du lịch như Nam Ninh với công viên Nam Hồ, công viên Thanh Tú Sơn… Còn nhiều địa điểm hấp dẫn khác đang đón chờ du khách đến với đất nước này.

Ẩm thực Trung Quốc rất đa dạng và phong phú, tuy nhiên bạn nên mang theo một chút gia vị hoặc mỳ tôm đề phòng trường hợp bạn không quen với cách chế biến nơi đây. Nước chấm ở Trung Quốc thường là xì dầu và nước tương chứ không có nước mắm. Nếu không ăn quen, bạn sẽ rất khó ăn với những gia vị này. Mang theo một ít muối và chanh sẽ làm cho bạn có được những bữa ăn ngon hơn.



Một điều nữa là món ăn ở Trung Quốc thường có nhiều về số lượng. Họ thường bày ra quá nhiều thức ăn khiến bạn kinh hãi. Vì vậy, bạn nên chọn những quán bình dân để ăn. Một tô mỳ ở đây cũng phải gấp đôi tô mỳ ở Việt Nam khiến bạn no nê khi ra về.

Mỗi một đất nước đều có những ẩm thực đặc trưng khác nhau. Trước khi đi du lịch bạn cũng nên tìm hiểu về văn hóa và ẩm thực nơi đó để chuẩn bị kĩ những đồ thiết yếu khi tham quan nơi đó.

----------


## dung89

Nhìn mâm cơm này không hấp dẫn cho lắm

----------

